# Chase, My Black Lab



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, the day I've dreaded finally arrived. Picked him out of the litter 13 years ago this week. Age & arthritis finally took it's toll on Big Dog.
Needless to say, it's ripping my wifes heart out and I'm not doing much better.
Only way I see it is to jump right back in the saddle.
So, with this being said, if anybody knows of someone or has a black or a chocolate puppy please contact me at [email protected]. I live in the NW part of Houston (Fry Rd. & FM 529) and I work part time at the Academy at 6 & 290.
Share your pics and stories if you would like.
I'll miss the Big Dog dearly.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loose it is very tough we lost our 14yr old ratterrier but we were able to breed him and have his puppy now it does help to invest your time and love to another one.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. I know it dont help much but it will get easier with time. My dogs are like family, and it is a stress on us all when we loose a dear friend.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

That is horrible. i can remember when we had to put our dog down when i was 13. cried like a baby. we had him for 12 yrs. i am dreading the day that i am going have to go to the vet with my 13 week yellow lab. i feel your pain brother. good luck on finding your new hunting buddy!!!!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks. I picked him up on my birthday, Feb. 2nd and had to put him down Feb. 3rd. last Tuesday, thirteen years later.
Got him home and he started chasing the cat and that's when my Daughter named him Chase.
Something else I forgot to inquire about. I've heard and seen programs on a rescue program for labs. I'm thinking now that my fishing has taken off and my hunting has stopped, I might be leaning towards the rescue program. There's suppose to be one in Houston. 
Any advice would be appreciated. We would really like to have a rescued lab.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

if you're not opposed to adopting.....

http://www.houstonlabrescue.com/
http://www.txlabrescue.org/index.php

We adoted Hunter 7 years ago.
It was the luckk of the draw with him, but he's been great. He's a great companion, got his Junior Hunter title, and passed an Animal Assisted Thereapy test this past weekend.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Really sorry to hear that. 

Contact RustyS on this board. He has two litters.

I agree with getting another dog right away. I've done it twice when I've lost a great dogs. It helps some.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Spirit of the Labrador*

*I post this in honor and remembrance of Chase, a good dog.*

*Spirit of the Labrador
* 

*  I was standing on a hillside in a field of blowing wheat,
and the spirit of a Labrador was lying at my feet.

He looked at me with kind dark eyes, an ancient wisdom shining through,
And in the essence of his being I saw love there too.

His mind did lock upon my heart as I stood there on that day
And he told me of this story about a place so far away.

I stood upon that hillside in a field of blowing wheat
and in a twinkling of a second his spirit left my feet.

His tale did put my heart at ease, my fears did fade away
about what lay ahead of me on another distant day.

I live among God's creatures now in the heavens of your mind,
So do not grieve for me, my friend, as I am with my kind

My collar is a rainbow's hue, my leash a shooting star,
My boundaries are the Milky Way where I sparkle from afar.

There are no pens or kennels her for I am not confined,
But free to roam God's heavens among the Labrador kind.

I nap the day on a snowy cloud, gentle breezes rocking me,
And dream the dreams of earthlings and how it used to be.

The trees are full of liver treats and tennis balls abound,
And milkbones line the walkways just waiting to be found.

There even is a ring set up, the grass all lush and green,
Where even Rescue Labradors become the Best of Breed.

For we're all winners in this place, we have no fault you see
And God passes out those ribbons to each one, even me.

I drink form waters laced with gold, my world a beauty to behold,
and wise old dogs do form my pride to amble at my very side.

At night I sleep in angel's arms, her wings protecting me,
And moonbeams dance about us as stardust fall on thee.

So when your life on earth is spent and you stand at heaven's gate,
Have no fear or loneliness for here you know I wait.

Author Unknown *​ 







 | *©2006 Houston Labrador Retriever Rescue**
*​ *







*


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Adopting is not out of the question. Not sure about dropping quite a few hundred on one that I will not hunt over, so adopting makes sense to me.
Thanks again.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Reel Time. 
The wife and I appreciate that allot. Thank You.
I will have her look this up tomorrow. She will love it.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Prayers for you & your wife bro I know what your going thru! They become such a big part of our lives. There is nothing wrong with adopting a lab. I'am sure there is a lonely lab out there that would love to be welcomed into your family.

P.S. Reetime I really like the prayers that you always come up with for our 4 legged family memebers, Lacie says thank you for hers!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Prayers for you & your wife bro I know what your going thru! They become such a big part of our lives. There is nothing wrong with adopting a lab. I'am sure there is a lonely lab out there that would love to be welcomed into your family.
> 
> P.S. Reetime I really like the prayers that you always come up with for our 4 legged family memebers, Lacie says thank you for hers!


It's my pleasure and honor.
RT


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I am truly sorry to hear this, Deke turned 12 two weeks ago and has arthritis as well. It is something I try not to think about, I know it will devastate me. That is a great idea to go the rescue route, good luck.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Adopting, I really feel this is the way to go. I had to give up one of the greatest labs I've ever owned so I might as well go save one. These dogs are without a doubt the most remarkable animals I've ever had the pleasure of crossing paths with. 
Sorry to harp on him, but **** it hurts. 
I will check out the rescues. God forbid I find a brother and sister up for adoption because I saw two that were up for adoption and they got separated.


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

K. C. sorry about Chase . Call me tomorrow no texing .


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

My old Ranger, catcher-out-of-the-air-of-flying-cripples, fighter of murderous longhorn cows, retriever of triple digit hunts, and alll around goofball and good guy, is 15 and has arthritis, but still does dogacopter when I get home at night. I know he won't last a lot longer and it tears my heart out. So sorry to hear about big dog. 

Please PM Tropicalsun. He rescued a young male lab and is trying to find him a good home.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Really sorry to hear this.
Lost my 14 yo choc. female lab last year and my choc. male is soon to be 14.
As much as it hurts, the memories are worth it after things settle down.

If I may, I will relate this story:

I became a fan of rescues several years ago due to my wife.
About 6 years back she saw in a ditch by the highway, a 3-4 yo black male lab that had fallen or jumped out of a truck. 
He was covered in ants in the middle of August and was in really bad shape, road rash, two broken legs, pelvis, dislocated hip, heartworm +, etc. 
Thankfully, she was the director of a clinic and even though the cost of his care would be discounted, there wasn't much hope anyone would want a gimpy lab, ie: not adoptable. 
She said she would pay for it and find him a home.

Of course I knew what she was thinking and every time she talked about this busted up lab at the clinic I told her no way. 
I had always started with pups and prefered to be in their life from the get-go. 
Strays and give aways were never on my radar. 
Besides, I had my boy and girl already.

Finally, one night I went with her to walk some of the dogs at the clinic and helped her move this guy to clean his cage. 
Here was a 80 lb dog in a world of hurt, couldn't stand or walk (for six weeks), being moved and you expect to see pain in his eyes, some kind of tremble, wimper or noise. 
The look he had in his eyes was thanks.
When I reached in to scoop him up, he licked my hand and closed his eyes. 
I was sunk right there.

To this day six years later, Junior has a pretty good limp.
Talks to you when you come home.
Snores when he sleeps and always gets along with other dogs.

He still has that look in his eyes that says thanks.

Here is another group you might look at if you go that route

http://labrescuenetwork.com/page1


----------



## Crw910 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss....My golden that I got to pick out of the litter for my 10th birthday is turning 13 this year and hes got arthritis and is going deaf too. I never had the opportunity to hunt over him but dam it was fun impressing the girls when you could say "speak" and he would bark loudly and then tell him to "say please" for a treat and he would whimper.....he was my first retriever and I now have 2 labs...a 1 yr old and a 2 yr old and my golden and my 1 yr old still romp around the house for as long as my goldens energy allows. They really do become part of the family and your best friend. The blind feels empty when one of my boys arent in it with me. Retrievers in general are the best dogs around and I will forever own a retriever. Be it a chessie, curly coated, lab, golden, you name it....My golden "B.J. aka Old Man" is the one that sparked my love for retrievers and dog training. Its going to kill me the day my parents give me that call. God help the policeman who tries to pull me over going home that day....again, I'm sorry for your loss. Keep us updated on the adoption search!


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS.THAT LETTER ABOVE BY REEL TIME MAKES IT SOME BETTER I HOPE.I HAVE A RAT TERRIER MIX THAT WE GOT AT THE POUND IN PORT LAVACA,BEST DOG I HAVE EVER HAD.WHEN SHE GOES IT WILL LITERALLY BREAK MY HEART.HARD TO BELIEVE THEY MEAN SO MUCH TO US.GOOD LUCK ON FINDING ANOTHER.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

KK2, we were in the same boat as you but lost our lab in a tragic accident, man it hurts like I never knew hurt, we went with a rescue lab and it has been the best lab yet, well I really say that about all my labs, house broke, crate trained and the most affectionate lab, almost like we rescued each other, its the only way I would go anymore in adopting, good luck and god bless.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I feel for you. Over the years I have had to put down several of my faithful friends, it is never easy. When getting a new dog, you are not getting a replacement but a new friend.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Reel Time

You really know how to bring a tear to someones eye my friend. That was great.
Thanks Got two of em rite now. Couple of pictures..

Charlie


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Kyle, Very sorry to hear about your loss!! They arent like family after 13 years they ARE family. I know someone who has an 18 month old chocolate female, AKC registered, Free. Shoot me a pm if your interested.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I just had a friend e-mail me with a picture of 8 FREE Lab/Springer pups that are all looking for new homes. 5 female/3 male . I believe they are 6 weeks old or so. They should make GREAT companion/hunting dogs.
Pups are located in Houston.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Really sorry to hear about your loss. I have been in yall's shoes and it's not easy. Prayers sent.

A few days ago there was a thread on this board under Classified>Misc by someone looking for a home for a 2 year old Golden. Here's a link.......

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=257664


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I really hate to hear that about your lab. My old girl will be 11 this year and so far is still in good shape, but man she is really starting to look old. I don't even like to think about the inevitable. 

Reel time that was great.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks to each and everyone of you. My wife will read up on this thread while she's at work and she can't believe how 2 coolers can be so compassionate. 
She loves every response I've gotten since I fired up this thread.
Again, Thanks to each of you.
PS - My search still continues.
The rescue program runs around $325.00. I can see us spending that kind of money on saving the greatest breed of dog ever to hunt in The United States of Texas. And no I'm not bias. LOL
God Bless you all.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Kyle sorry to hear about your loss. I too live at Little York & Fry and my lab is 12. Over the past couple of months he has started to have problems with his rear legs kicking out from under him. At one point he layed down and could not get back up for a good while. I hate to admit it but I cried so hard thinking this day was going to be the day.

Luckily he was able to get back up and has not had this problem again. Like most have said they are family! I have had mine since he was 6 weeks old. I protect him like he is my son because we have no kids. I hate to think of that day as he has given me so many good memories. He was never really a hunter. More of a great companion, friend, & son. People that know me know how much he means to me. It will be hard to replace him but I will. 

Good luck with your journey.

Robby


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Boomhauer75 said:


> Kyle sorry to hear about your loss. I too live at Little York & Fry and my lab is 12. Over the past couple of months he has started to have problems with his rear legs kicking out from under him. At one point he layed down and could not get back up for a good while. I hate to admit it but I cried so hard thinking this day was going to be the day.
> 
> Luckily he was able to get back up and has not had this problem again. Like most have said they are family! I have had mine since he was 6 weeks old. I protect him like he is my son because we have no kids. I hate to think of that day as he has given me so many good memories. He was never really a hunter. More of a great companion, friend, & son. People that know me know how much he means to me. It will be hard to replace him but I will.
> 
> ...


He might have a disc problem. If it happens again or go get a steroid shot for him. It worked countless times for our dog that's no longer here. Just a thought!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kyle, here is a pic or two to look at before Saturday, look forward 2 meeting you. rs


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Kyle. I agree that the best thing is to jump right back in the saddle and get another one.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Very sorry for your loss Kyle. My dogs arthritis is tearing him up right now. I have been giving him pain medicine as well as joint medicine. Nothing is working. He falls coming up my drive way and can not walk very well. His mind and heart is still there though. Not sure what to do. Anyway, good luck with the new pup and condolences for the loss.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Chases arthritis was preventing him from even jumping thru the doggy door- panel to from the back yard. I even built him a ramp and anchored it to the slab so all he had to do was walk into the house. 
That dreadful morning when I rushed home from work at 8 am in the morning, I found him laying by the back gate. I think it finally got to the point where he couldn't even walk into the house. 
It was then I knew. I know he saw me crying but the look on his face was telling me it was OK, we had a great run.
When Big Dog and I got to the vet I had to pick him up out of the back seat. Even inside, he could barely walk inside.
Diana and I could'nt bring ourselves to stay in the room when they took him to the back.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

so sorry to hear about loosing Chase. My daughter and I also have a lab named Chayse (female). named her that after bringing her home and watching her chase a little ball all around the house. she was only 5 weeks old then...she is now going to be 6 years old. We love her to death, she has made my home a home, and has brought my family (me and my daughter) closer together over the years...she is family. i get sad just thinking or dreaming of loosing her. you sharing this with us helps us love her even more. i will hug her just a bit longer when I get home today.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Now the beautiful part. 
Yes, we had him cremated and got his ashes returned to us on the following Saturday in a beautiful black urn.
Now get the tissue ready people. A couple of days later we got a card and a small box from the place that did the cremation. I normally open mail at home but this day something told me to wait for Diana.
Needless to say the card was offering their condolences which was beautiful in itself. 
The box? Diana opened it and inside was a round disc of a plaster type material with Chases's last paw print on it. It had his name written in a beautiful gel golden pen and a blue ribbon thru the top. As Diana opened it and we saw it, we both lost it.
All I can say is Jones Road Animal Clinic was nothing short of professional and consoling. 
Texas, our new lab which Diana and I will be picking up this Saturday will be going to the same clinic. 
Thanks to all for your post.
God Bless all of you.
So, if you see a white Chevy crew cab on the road and a picture of a big burly lab with "Don't Mess With TEXAS" above it. honk if you love labs.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Crying. Glad you're getting a new baby. Tell Diana hi for me. Take care.

Kim


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Will do Kim.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

*Block Heads*

Couple of pics that you asked for, enjoy. rs


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

So Sweet Rusty.
I will see ya Saturday for sure.
Diana will love these pups


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Absolutely AWESOME! Congrats!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Couple of pics that you asked for, enjoy. rs


Rusty S, those are some beautiful puppy's. Brings back memories from when I brought my little girl home!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Dang Rusty.. what ya feeding those beasts..lol
I told ya youd have Goliath labs with the secret formula...

Were sorry bout the loss of ur Pup..
its sad the time we have with our Pets is so... limited..
it also sounds like everyone did a Stand up job with there labs..
anything over 12 years gets a Standing applause..
for those who have joint issues.. Try Glucosamine..& Rimadyl.. great for arthritis
Oxx..


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks again Rusty.
So looking forward to meeting Saturday at BPS.
Bring them all. Diana and I once adopted two cats from the SPCA. We took both because we couldn't bust up two brothers. wink wink.
See ya at noon. Brother.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

The wife and I were talking about what kind of dog I will get when I have to put Ty dog down. I looked at her and said another Lab, yellow or chocolate. Labs are the best dogs around period! Their temperment and their smarts are unmatched in my opinion! I love all of them and I have never met a lab I did not like. Here are some pictures of Ty. One photo is with him and his little border collie mixed sister. He is my pride & joy! He is for sure a character! He is not a licker by any means but everyday when I get home he gives me 2 little licks.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for everything Rusty. I do however regret asking you to bring all the pups.
I will have to say Diana and I are getting up every two hours to let Austin & Texas out to pee.
Yes people I said Austin and Texas. We left there with two pups instead of one. I am sure it's a decision I will never regret. 
These two pups are already picking up things and are growing like a bad weed.
Thanks to everyone.
I will post pics of Austin and Texas soon.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

awesome! Congrats on the new additions to the family. I'm sure Chase would approve!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks RogerB.
I am sure he will. He's actually looking down on us from the mantle over the fire place.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Congrats on two bundles of joy and trouble! Sorry you lost Chase. I know how it feels all to well, but those little big heads sure help ease the pain.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Prayers for your family. Chase had a good life being with yall.


----------



## Acadiana_JH (Feb 24, 2010)

Man sorry about your loss, I'm a proud parent of a 2 yr old yellow, really don't look forward to that day................ Well, I just saw you got two more pups, awesome!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Thanks for everything Rusty. I do however regret asking you to bring all the pups.
> I will have to say Diana and I are getting up every two hours to let Austin & Texas out to pee.
> Yes people I said Austin and Texas. We left there with two pups instead of one. I am sure it's a decision I will never regret.
> These two pups are already picking up things and are growing like a bad weed.
> ...


You know tomorrow is Friday Pics, don't ya? rs


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> You know tomorrow is Friday Pics, don't ya? rs


I agree Rusty. I think we need to see Austin and Texas tomorrow.
Sounds like "Daddy" might have a separation anxiety!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Kyle and Carol, those pups are close to me, I was born in Austin, Texas--talk about kharma. rs


----------



## Whiskey & Me (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss! 

I will tell ya'll what I did...

When my ole boy "Whiskey" turned 6 years old...I went and picked up another dog..."Brandy"

Whiskey taught Brandy the ends and outs and "Brandy" turned into one heck of a dog!!!!!!!!

This last Spring...Brandy was 6 turnin 7 and it was that time again...

At the beginning of the year I picked up "BO" and Brandy has taught him all the "goods"...

This will also, help you when it comes that time to take those last steps...

I miss "Whiskey" everyday...

But puppy breath helps!!!!!! 

J.J.

Couple pic's ya'll might like:

"Bo" 6 weeks old









"Bo" watchin' "Brandy" on a retrieve









"Bo" I can Run Too!!!!









"Watch me, I can swim with a bumper"









The Payoff:
"BO" at 12 months old:








http://www.hunt101.com/data/500/medium/Brandy-Bo-Swimmin_.jpg


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> Kyle and Carol, those pups are close to me, I was born in Austin, Texas--talk about kharma. rs


2Cool!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

OK, guys when I get home tomorrow, I'll send some pics.
If I can't do it before I come to work at Academy I'll have Diana do it.
PS- I just got a call from DIana and she said Katie, Austin, & Texas were playing in the back yard and Katie mowed down Austin and he's limping.
She wanted to rush him to the vet but I told her just hold him and keep the weight off of his. Leg told me it was better.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

They are pups, just like babies, need some loving when the bully gets em. Be all right. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Whiskey & Me said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss!
> 
> I will tell ya'll what I did...
> 
> ...


 Bud I love those dogs, but that avatar has 2 go. rs


----------



## Whiskey & Me (Oct 23, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Bud I love those dogs, but that avatar has 2 go. rs


I laugh everytime I see it...

Different ain't it!!!

Boy's got mad skillz! :dance:

J.J.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

*I feel your pain*

I am profoundly sorry for your loss. I KNOW how you feel. I ahve a yellow male that is 13 and I "retired" him after this past season and am dreading the day when he is no longer with me. I also had a 5 year old chocolate female that I lost last year. I got her when her mother passed and she was only 4 weeks old, bottle fed her and trasined her myself . She was the best dog that ever worked for me. 2008-2009 season had a very tragic day in mid December when she was bringin in the ducks we had a double and she brought the first one back and went to get the second. On her way back with 2nd bird, an alligator pulled her down. Ihad never seen an alligator in that area and it was fairly cold, around 42 degrees. I bailed off into the water and faught my to her and wrestled her from the gator and brought her to the boat and sat there and cried for two hours after she passed in my arms. I swore I would never duck hunt again and never gave it a second thought until my partner finally begged me to go and then it was only half-hearted. my better half surprised me this Christmas with a new pup and she is wonderful. extremel smart and willing to please. She is coming along VERY well in her training and I think she is going to be an exceptional dog!!! Can't wait for next season!

BEVO(YELLOW MALE), AGGIE(CHOCOLATE FEMALE), and ELLIE (NEW PUP)


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

*The Twins*

Sorry it took so long, the PC crashed.
Meet The Twins. Austin in Red & Texas in Blue:]\


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Sorry it took so long, the PC crashed.
> Meet The Twins. Austin in Red & Texas in Blue:]\


They are cute!
Watch out guys, Bevo is behind you!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Sorry it took so long, the PC crashed.
> Meet The Twins. Austin in Red & Texas in Blue:]\


Boomer and Sooner sounds better but that's just me. :biggrin:

CUTE pups sir. Spoil them properly.


----------



## DerekTX (Mar 17, 2010)

adorable dogs, ugly blanket!

mine is 7 years, hopefully 7 more to go! I had to go a semester with out him last fall and it drove me crazy! thankfully i got money for the pet deposit at my apartment so he lives with me again. but he's getting old and showing signs of dysplasia and that's killing me.

have fun with the two pups!


----------

